# Or other: 53/4 Schwinn Jaguar, Opalescent green  Frame, fork and guard.



## Jeff54 (Feb 8, 2017)

Tempting for me but, not gonna, however, somebody else may.. , On rat rod's sale. $125 shipped:  Nov 53, 1954 issue Opalescent green Schwinn  Jaguar 'Ballooner' Frame, badge, fork and chain guard : http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/mens-1952-schwinn-frame-chainguard-fork.102181/


----------



## stezell (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks for the plug Jeff. It's on here as well and pending.
Thank you,
Sean


----------



## phantom (Feb 11, 2017)

That's a very good start on a Phantom project.


----------



## Jay81 (Feb 12, 2017)

phantom said:


> That's a very good start on a Phantom project.



That frame and fork would be incorrect for a phantom. It's a three speed frame and fork.


----------



## phantom (Feb 12, 2017)

Obviously the fork would be wrong for a Phantom, gee..... I actually have seen an original green phantom 3 speed with drum brakes. Guy use to be a member on the old forum. My point being was it's a HW with correct serial number range.


----------



## phantom (Feb 12, 2017)

It came to me and I found this on here... His name was Rick  midwestkrates. He gave me first shot at this bike in about 2008 I think it was. $1,500 shipped to GA. Looking back I was an idiot not to buy it. haven't heard from him in years or even know status.


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 14, 2017)

phantom said:


> It came to me and I found this on here... His name was Rick  midwestkrates. He gave me first shot at this bike in about 2008 I think it was. $1,500 shipped to GA. Looking back I was an idiot not to buy it. haven't heard from him in years or even know status.




Yet, that's not the same frame  phantom. And whether that phantom you saw was actually factory original or not, the topic frame has rear  brake and fender  mount bracket, That 3 speed phantom does not. In fact, anybody could add on a 3-speed to a phantom, or even a starlet, a Hornet, etc.  with atom drum brakes but, it's still going to be different than the topic frame for the rear brake and fender  mount bracket.

The frame was only issued 2 years for Jags and Corvettes.


----------



## phantom (Feb 14, 2017)

Right...good luck with your sale. I don't see many people restoring Balloon Jags these days. I'm still sitting on this one. Wrong headlight and grips but other than than that pretty original. Just a bike that I haven't been able to get motivated with yet.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 20, 2017)

I love the Balloon Jags - very rare indeed


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 20, 2017)

phantom said:


> Obviously the fork would be wrong for a Phantom, gee..... I actually have seen an original green phantom 3 speed with drum brakes. Guy use to be a member on the old forum. My point being was it's a HW with correct serial number range.



The brake hanger in the rear of the frame is a total give away.  Never on a phantom


----------

